# Sensitized Photo Emulsion Disposal and Shelf Life



## tang3 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello,

I've been looking around the forums trying to figure out the best way to dispose of photo emulsion after washing it out of the screen.
I read that I can wash it out in the bathtub if I use a lot of water, but there is a risk of clogging the drain. I was wondering that if I did that, would something happen to my feet next time I showered? Please tell me the best way to safely expose of photo emulsion after I wash it out of the screen.

And another question:
I've had some photo emulsion (I already sensitized it), that has been sitting in my garage for about 9 months. The reason is, when I first started my company, I thought I was going to screen print. Turns out that me and my business partners weren't very informed, so we had to do a lot of research. Unfortunately, we had sensitized the emulsion before hand. We then ended up buying a heat press. I now want to go back to screen printing and start printing some of my shirts that way.
So, what I'm trying to ask is:
Can I still use this sensitized photo emulsion that has been sitting in my garage for 9 months? Or do I have to buy new emulsion?
I have heard from someone that as long as it wasn't exposed to light (which it wasn't, since it was in the black bucket), I can still use it. I then watched a Ryonet video where he said that it will only last 5-6 months.

And one last thing:
Is it mandatory for me to use light safe yellow bulbs, and cover all windows?

Thank You,
Tristan


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

Tristan:

I don't think your feet will fall off or anything like that. Keep the water running a while after you wash out a screen and that should take care of any possible clogging. The bigger issue I see is the emulsion stains that you will have to deal with in tub, shower curtain, floor, walls, etc. Cleaning and washing out screens can get pretty messy. Also aluminum frames could scratch your tub.

As far as the emulsion...throw it away. Sensitized emulsion does not last that long, particularly if it was not stored in a stable environment. You want to eliminate as many variables as you can when making your first screens. Bad emulsion can drive you crazy.

Depending on how long your screen will be exposed to some light depends on how dark your room needs to be. If you intend to allow your screens to dry "in the open" then I would suggest that your room needs to be very dark. If you have a box or something where the screens will be drying, then a little scattered light will probably not hurt during the few minutes that you take the screen out, line up the film and expose it. Once again, its about eliminating the variables that can drive you nuts. Yes, I would suggest going to Home Depot and buying a bug light (about $3) to eliminate the possibility that your room light is exposing the screen.

Good luck!

Ted


----------



## Danchlife (Dec 31, 2012)

tgoeltz said:


> Tristan:
> 
> I don't think your feet will fall off or anything like that. Keep the water running a while after you wash out a screen and that should take care of any possible clogging. The bigger issue I see is the emulsion stains that you will have to deal with in tub, shower curtain, floor, walls, etc. Cleaning and washing out screens can get pretty messy. Also aluminum frames could scratch your tub.
> 
> ...


Do you know if Ulano ezfilm or capillary has the same problems?


----------

